# [routeur] dnsmasq Vs le reste

## Poussin

Hola,

Je suis en cours d'installation de mon nouveau serveur domestique/routeur (yeah yeah yeah) et j'hésite un poil sur quels serveurs dhcp et dns choisir.

Jusqu'ici, j'avais (presque) toujours utilisé dnsmasq -> facile à configurer, et il fait à la fois dhcp et dns, en plus il utilise le fichier /etc/hosts et ça c'est cool :p

Pour essayer de simuler ce que font les petits routeurs avec la "protection par adresse mac" (de la poudre aux yeux, je sais ^^), je procédais comme suit:

- Dans le fichier ethers, la liste des adresse mac authorisées et l'adresse IP que je leur attribue parce que je le veux bien.

- Un petit script bash qui parse le fichier et qui execute en gros: 

```
 iptables -A AuthorizedMac -m mac --mac-source $MAC -s $IP -j RETURN
```

.

Cela m'a satisfait pendant pas mal de temps. Ce n'est plus le cas. J'aurais voulu avoir par exemple, la meme ip pour mon portable, qu'il se connecte via wifi, ou via cable. Je pourrais, comme un gros porc, changer l'adresse mac d'une des cartes et lui assigner celle de l'autre carte, mais non. Il y a bien un option dans dnsmasq, mais cela doit obligatoirement être configurer dans le fichier de conf et je perds la possibilité de facilement parser le machin pour iptable. Bref, je ne suis pas vraiment satisfait.

J'hésite donc à passer par du (beaucoup) plus lourd -> bind + dhcpd.

Vous avez un avis particulier ou des conseils? :]

PS: je n'ai pas encore réfléchi à ce côté là de la chose, mais je compte installer un openvpn, et je ne sais pas encore si cela va jouer dans la config du dns (probablement) et du dhcp (je n'en sais trop rien)

----------

